# Real cowboy hats



## Ringel05

Take you pick:

The Beehive







The Derby






The Planter or Plantation


----------



## Ringel05

The Plainsman






The Boss of the Plains






The Vaquero






The Sombrero


----------



## Oddball

The Cavalryman:


----------



## Ringel05

Oddball said:


> The Cavalryman:



Real cowboy hats....... That ain't one.


----------



## tinydancer

None of those are brimmed properly. Great hats don't get me wrong. But they aren't cowboy and they aren't brimmed proper.


----------



## Oddball

Ringel05 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cavalryman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real cowboy hats....... That ain't one.
Click to expand...

Um....Yup...


----------



## Ringel05

tinydancer said:


> None of those are brimmed properly. Great hats don't get me wrong. But they aren't cowboy and they aren't brimmed proper.



Notice I stipulated real cowboy hats..... Not the modern versions that were introduced in 1898 by JC Penny, marketed to the Dudes out east.........  And didn't become popular until the 1920s


----------



## Ringel05

Oddball said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cavalryman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real cowboy hats....... That ain't one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um....Yup...
Click to expand...


There ya go, that's a modified plainsman.  The one Duval is wearing is a modern version.


----------



## Oddball

The Plainsman didn't have a bucket like this...


----------



## Ringel05

Oddball said:


> The Plainsman didn't have a bucket like this...



Personal modifications, happened all the time.  Some hat makers "built" to suit the individual or organization based on existing styles.


----------



## Ringel05

Oddball said:


> The Plainsman didn't have a bucket like this...



Sorry, I just realized that's a personally modified Hardee hat which were worn by Regular Army (Union troops) including some cavalry brigades.


----------



## syrenn

Ringel05 said:


> Take you pick:
> 
> The Beehive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Planter or Plantation






custom made hats.   I am a perfect size 7 oval. 

D Bar J Hat Company, custom cowboy hats, ladies dress hats, pillbox hats, period, and more WELCOME!


----------



## Oddball

The Hoss...


----------



## tinydancer

Most of mine are leather and are brimmed front to back. I guess I have to get a picture for you guys. 

I've got hats for all seasons. You need them that way. Problem with straw is they look good but they will fly off in a heartbeat

My fancy hats are fun. Mostly felt.


----------



## tinydancer

Oddball said:


> The Hoss...



The one, the only he was a gem by the way. Every Sunday night for me. Bonanza.


----------



## tinydancer

Does anyone know what I'm talking about with my hats?

Anyone?


----------



## syrenn

tinydancer said:


> Does anyone know what I'm talking about with my hats?
> 
> Anyone?




of course i do.


----------



## Ringel05

Oddball said:


> The Hoss...


Yuk, yuk...... 
The "ten gallon" hat was introduced in 1925.  What we know of as the cowboy era lasted from 1866 till 1886, though it really started in the 1830s by the original cowboys, the Mexican Vaqueros and Californios.


----------



## Ringel05

Here was another fairly common "cowboy hat"......


----------



## skye

Cowboy hat


----------



## tinydancer

syrenn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about with my hats?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course i do.
Click to expand...


You're here of course you would.  I love my hats. They take on their own. When I put on my never wetter I become. I hope that makes sense.

Now I would love to have a black straw hat wide as can be to become Audrey Hepburn. I know the hat she wore. 

She was so gorgeous in that. Hats are fantasy .Well to some of us.


----------



## Ringel05

tinydancer said:


> Does anyone know what I'm talking about with my hats?
> 
> Anyone?


No.  What I'm trying to do is discuss/educate anyone who is interested on what people actually wore during the "cowboy era" in this instance. 
Take the modern cowboy boot.  The originals were worn by Mexican Vaqueros but rarely by American cowboys who generally wore a Wellington style, square toed boot, if they could afford it.  The modern reincarnation of what was the Vaquero boot didn't show up until the 20th century, we call it the cowboy boot.


----------



## tinydancer

skye said:


> Cowboy hat




Be still my heart. Thanks for those pictures.


----------



## tinydancer

I have a never wetter like in the second picture. Brimmed more front and back, but pretty much lile that. Probably my favorite.


----------



## tinydancer

Ringel05 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about with my hats?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  What I'm trying to do is discuss/educate anyone who is interested on what people actually wore during the "cowboy era" in this instance.
> Take the modern cowboy boot.  The originals were worn by Mexican Vaqueros but rarely by American cowboys who generally wore a Wellington style, square toed boot, if they could afford it.  The modern reincarnation of what was the Vaquero boot didn't show up until the 20th century, we call it the cowboy boot.
Click to expand...


Oh heavens I was not trying to be serious. Oh I'm so sorry. I was just being an asshole.back there. 

Oh my. 

Now if we do want to get into serious. I love it. Especially when we start to get into Peruvian or Argentinian...key factors but I'm very aware of Chilean as well. 

By all means give it. I love to learn.


----------



## Ringel05

tinydancer said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about with my hats?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  What I'm trying to do is discuss/educate anyone who is interested on what people actually wore during the "cowboy era" in this instance.
> Take the modern cowboy boot.  The originals were worn by Mexican Vaqueros but rarely by American cowboys who generally wore a Wellington style, square toed boot, if they could afford it.  The modern reincarnation of what was the Vaquero boot didn't show up until the 20th century, we call it the cowboy boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh heavens I was not trying to be serious. Oh I'm so sorry. I was just being an asshole.back there.
> 
> Oh my.
> 
> Now if we do want to get into serious. I love it. Especially when we start to get into Peruvian or Argentinian...key factors but I'm very aware of Chilean as well.
> 
> By all means give it. I love to learn.
Click to expand...


No problem.  I realized that most people see old Hollywood shows and movies as the norm for what people wore during the cowboy era.  Most of it is not just "Hollywooded" but extremely far from reality, even a lot of the John Wayne movies sported more modern styles. 
Thankfully most of the more recent movies like Tombstone and Unforgiven were very correct via the wardrobe, though Tombstone's story is extremely "hollywooded".


----------



## syrenn

Ringel05 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about with my hats?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  What I'm trying to do is discuss/educate anyone who is interested on what people actually wore during the "cowboy era" in this instance.
> Take the modern cowboy boot.  The originals were worn by Mexican Vaqueros but rarely by American cowboys who generally wore a Wellington style, square toed boot, if they could afford it.  The modern reincarnation of what was the Vaquero boot didn't show up until the 20th century, we call it the cowboy boot.
Click to expand...



did you look at my link?


----------



## Ringel05

syrenn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about with my hats?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  What I'm trying to do is discuss/educate anyone who is interested on what people actually wore during the "cowboy era" in this instance.
> Take the modern cowboy boot.  The originals were worn by Mexican Vaqueros but rarely by American cowboys who generally wore a Wellington style, square toed boot, if they could afford it.  The modern reincarnation of what was the Vaquero boot didn't show up until the 20th century, we call it the cowboy boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you look at my link?
Click to expand...


Just now, missed it the first time.  I collect hats, not baseball caps, real hats, unique hats, period (historical) hats.  There are a few haberdashers I used to use exclusively, when I had the money, they're the best, making their hats using the original process.


----------



## syrenn

Ringel05 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  What I'm trying to do is discuss/educate anyone who is interested on what people actually wore during the "cowboy era" in this instance.
> Take the modern cowboy boot.  The originals were worn by Mexican Vaqueros but rarely by American cowboys who generally wore a Wellington style, square toed boot, if they could afford it.  The modern reincarnation of what was the Vaquero boot didn't show up until the 20th century, we call it the cowboy boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you look at my link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just now, missed it the first time.  I collect hats, not baseball caps, real hats, unique hats, period (historical) hats.  There are a few haberdashers I used to use exclusively, when I had the money, they're the best, making their hats using the original process.
Click to expand...



the hats d bar j make are quality hats. The thing they use to measure your head just cracks me up! Its a ring with little pins they push in to the shape of your head. What ever hat they make they shape to that mold. 

If you are ever in vegas i would suggest you stop by and check them out.


----------



## Oldguy

A real cowboy hat is whatever is on the head of a real cowboy.  Whether that's a Montana peak or a sombrero or even a gimme baseball cap, if it doesn't have dirt and cow shit on it, it's not a cowboy hat.


----------



## Connery

syrenn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you look at my link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just now, missed it the first time.  I collect hats, not baseball caps, real hats, unique hats, period (historical) hats.  There are a few haberdashers I used to use exclusively, when I had the money, they're the best, making their hats using the original process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the hats d bar j make are quality hats. The thing they use to measure your head just cracks me up! Its a ring with little pins they push in to the shape of your head. What ever hat they make they shape to that mold.
> 
> If you are ever in vegas i would suggest you stop by and check them out.
Click to expand...


The hat sizer is called a Allie Maillard "Conformateur". 


























The following is used to measure the size of a hat by placing inside on the sweat band.


----------



## Ringel05

syrenn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you look at my link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just now, missed it the first time.  I collect hats, not baseball caps, real hats, unique hats, period (historical) hats.  There are a few haberdashers I used to use exclusively, when I had the money, they're the best, making their hats using the original process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the hats d bar j make are quality hats. The thing they use to measure your head just cracks me up! Its a ring with little pins they push in to the shape of your head. What ever hat they make they shape to that mold.
> 
> If you are ever in vegas i would suggest you stop by and check them out.
Click to expand...


then they do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## rightwinger

Wild Bill Hickock


----------



## rightwinger

Dodge City Peace Commission


----------



## rightwinger

Some more authentic Cowboy headgear


----------



## Ringel05

The original cowboys:


----------



## Oddball

Ringel05 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Plainsman didn't have a bucket like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just realized that's a personally modified Hardee hat which were worn by Regular Army (Union troops) including some cavalry brigades.
Click to expand...

They were worn by confederate officers as well.


----------



## Ringel05

Oddball said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Plainsman didn't have a bucket like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just realized that's a personally modified Hardee hat which were worn by Regular Army (Union troops) including some cavalry brigades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were worn by confederate officers as well.
Click to expand...


Hats were not standardized in the Confederate forces and only somewhat standardized in the Union army.  Cornfeds generally wore whatever they went to war with, what they could afford and what they picked up on the field.  Short brim and kepis were generally favored by those from the city while wide brimmed by the country boys.


----------



## syrenn

Connery said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just now, missed it the first time.  I collect hats, not baseball caps, real hats, unique hats, period (historical) hats.  There are a few haberdashers I used to use exclusively, when I had the money, they're the best, making their hats using the original process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hats d bar j make are quality hats. The thing they use to measure your head just cracks me up! Its a ring with little pins they push in to the shape of your head. What ever hat they make they shape to that mold.
> 
> If you are ever in vegas i would suggest you stop by and check them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hat sizer is called a Allie Maillard "Conformateur".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following is used to measure the size of a hat by placing inside on the sweat band.
Click to expand...



close. 

the one they had was an antique.... i remember him saying that.  It did not have a crown piece, and was not brass. I think it was made of  wood (not sure as i did not pay that much attention to it)


----------



## Connery

syrenn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> the hats d bar j make are quality hats. The thing they use to measure your head just cracks me up! Its a ring with little pins they push in to the shape of your head. What ever hat they make they shape to that mold.
> 
> If you are ever in vegas i would suggest you stop by and check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hat sizer is called a Allie Maillard "Conformateur".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following is used to measure the size of a hat by placing inside on the sweat band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> close.
> 
> the one they had was an antique.... i remember him saying that.  It did not have a crown piece, and was not brass. I think it was made of  wood (not sure as i did not pay that much attention to it)
Click to expand...



They could  made of several materials including Wood, Brass, Mother of Pearl and modern ones have celluloid.

This one is made of wood and was constructed in 1899/1900





Incidentally I have my hats made for me by  Buckaroo Hatters. Custom handmade cowboy and fedora hats., Art Fawcett VS Custom Hats and Brent Black https://www.brentblack.com/ for my Montecristi Panama hats,  to name a few hat makers I deal with, there are others.

Here is my Monticristi Plantation












Here is a cowboy conversion of my Stetson "el Presidente"  cowboy hat. From Cowboy hat to fedora.


----------



## tinydancer

Ringel05 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  What I'm trying to do is discuss/educate anyone who is interested on what people actually wore during the "cowboy era" in this instance.
> Take the modern cowboy boot.  The originals were worn by Mexican Vaqueros but rarely by American cowboys who generally wore a Wellington style, square toed boot, if they could afford it.  The modern reincarnation of what was the Vaquero boot didn't show up until the 20th century, we call it the cowboy boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you look at my link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just now, missed it the first time.  I collect hats, not baseball caps, real hats, unique hats, period (historical) hats.  There are a few haberdashers I used to use exclusively, when I had the money, they're the best, making their hats using the original process.
Click to expand...


That's freaking awesome. I was crashing hard last night ( bad cold and the NQ combined with tequila) I must have missed that this was what you do.

Too cool. Amazing. Oh I love it.


----------



## tinydancer

Ringel05 said:


> The original cowboys:



Of course gauchos were the first. Doesn't every one know this?


----------



## boedicca

Ringel05 said:


> The Planter or Plantation




Mine.  This one is the most stylish.

Fo shizzle.


----------



## boedicca

And in the modern age, I'm partial to a Resistol Cattleman:


----------



## Ringel05

tinydancer said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original cowboys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course gauchos were the first. Doesn't every one know this?
Click to expand...


Gouchos are South American........ 
In what eventually became the U.S. they were Mexican Vaqueros and Californios


----------



## Ringel05

boedicca said:


> And in the modern age, I'm partial to a Resistol Cattleman:



So ya like "dude" hats......


----------



## boedicca

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in the modern age, I'm partial to a Resistol Cattleman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ya like "dude" hats......
Click to expand...



Yep.  Being a dudette and all, I love my Resistol.  

Or, at least I did until one of my sisters pinched it and refused to give it back. I need a new one, in the interests of family harmony...and retail therapy.


----------



## Ringel05

I do have a Stetson "Silverado" and a Shady Bradey straw hat I bought long before I became interested in the history.  But all of my cowboy era hats are authentic for the period as are my clothing and accoutrements.


----------



## rightwinger

Ringel05 said:


> I do have a Stetson "Silverado" and a Shady Bradey straw hat I bought long before I became interested in the history.  But all of my cowboy era hats are authentic for the period as are my clothing and accoutrements.



You got Cowboy undies?


----------



## Ringel05

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a Stetson "Silverado" and a Shady Bradey straw hat I bought long before I became interested in the history.  But all of my cowboy era hats are authentic for the period as are my clothing and accoutrements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got Cowboy undies?
Click to expand...


Used to, need some new ones.  Reproductions with the drop back are available online for the latter period after the 1860s.  I have the pre-1860s cotton draw-string underpants.


----------



## Ringel05

Once my finances get back on track I want to buy either a common Stove Pipe boot






 or a Preacher boot


----------



## skye

Ringel05 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hoss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuk, yuk......
> The "ten gallon" hat was introduced in 1925.  What we know of as the cowboy era lasted from 1866 till 1886, though it really started in the 1830s by the original cowboys, the Mexican Vaqueros and Californios.
Click to expand...




Cowboy  wearing his "ten gallon" having meal during cattle round-up drive ... this photo from 1926


----------



## Ringel05

skye said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hoss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuk, yuk......
> The "ten gallon" hat was introduced in 1925.  What we know of as the cowboy era lasted from 1866 till 1886, though it really started in the 1830s by the original cowboys, the Mexican Vaqueros and Californios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy  wearing his "ten gallon" having meal during cattle round-up drive ... this photo from 1926
Click to expand...

Yup but 1926 is 29 years beyond the period under discussion........


----------



## skye

Ringel05 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuk, yuk......
> The "ten gallon" hat was introduced in 1925.  What we know of as the cowboy era lasted from 1866 till 1886, though it really started in the 1830s by the original cowboys, the Mexican Vaqueros and Californios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy  wearing his "ten gallon" having meal during cattle round-up drive ... this photo from 1926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup but 1926 is 29 years beyond the period under discussion........
Click to expand...




oh shock horror forgive me


----------



## Ringel05

Pony express riders 1860.






Another circa 1860


----------



## skye

Are girls allowed  here? If yes then this one 

 another  hat in that style...... stenson? I am not sure ....photos circa late  1800s


----------



## Ringel05

skye said:


> Are girls allowed  here? If yes then this one
> 
> another  hat in that style...... stenson? I am not sure ....photos circa late  1800s



Probably not a Stetson unless Stetson started making that style before it went out of style.  Most likely, looking at the broad brim and lack of a dramatic edge roll, it's from the "plainsman" family of hat styles.
Men would often have two outfits, their work clothes and their town clothes.  The town suit hat was often a derby, bee hive or a top hat, the work hat was generally a plantation or plainsman style due to the protection from weather offered by the wide brim.  Most women, especially out west, didn't wear men's hats, they mostly wore bonnets at work and in town.


----------



## Connery

Stetson "Boss of the Plains" was created in 1865.(fixed) "The straight-sided, round cornered, flat brimmed original Boss of the plains design dominated for about twenty years." (see Snyder, Jeffrey B. (1997) Stetson Hats and the John B. Stetson Company 1865-1970 1997 ISBN 0-7643-0211-6 pg 73) 

I have the book. Interesting read.













Montgomery Ward catalog circo 1890 & 1920


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a Stetson "Silverado" and a Shady Bradey straw hat I bought long before I became interested in the history.  But all of my cowboy era hats are authentic for the period as are my clothing and accoutrements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got Cowboy undies?
Click to expand...



Cowboy Underoos!


----------



## Ringel05

Stetson didn't start his company until 1865 and the Boss of the Plains was introduced in 1866.  
Stetson Hats


----------



## Ringel05

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a Stetson "Silverado" and a Shady Bradey straw hat I bought long before I became interested in the history.  But all of my cowboy era hats are authentic for the period as are my clothing and accoutrements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got Cowboy undies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy Underoos!
Click to expand...


The first "union suit" was invented in Itica New York around 1868 and initially sold as women's underwear but soon became popular with men.  Prior to that men wore long, light cotton drawers with a draw string around the waist.







Prior to the mid 1860s women mostly wore pantalets under all the other layers.  They had a little ditty about underwear at the time: "Silly men, those sons of bitches, drop their drawers or shit their britches".  You can see why in this picture.


----------



## Sherry

I don't know if this is "real", or just Hollywood, but I like.


----------



## Connery

Ringel05 said:


> Stetson didn't start his company until 1865 and the Boss of the Plains was introduced in 1866.
> Stetson Hats



Yes that was a typo I was reading my book and typing at the same time...


I fixed.  thanks.


----------



## skye

Girls wore it best


----------



## tinydancer

Ringel05 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original cowboys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course gauchos were the first. Doesn't every one know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gouchos are South American........
> In what eventually became the U.S. they were Mexican Vaqueros and Californios
Click to expand...


Ah the dream...when the gauchos rode with the herd they were so exceptional. Not one lost ever. They would ride on the outside. 

Just unreal horsemen. 

Don't people know this?


----------



## tinydancer

skye said:


> Girls wore it best



My husband just emailed me. He's saying this. 

"Don't get me going and don't encourage me."


----------



## tinydancer

skye said:


> Girls wore it best



How beautiful is she? Look at that hair...


----------



## tinydancer

skye said:


> Girls wore it best



Thanks skye. I'm looking at her again and I'm thinking what a girl. Truly thank you.


----------



## skye

tinydancer said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls wore it best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks skye. I'm looking at her again and I'm thinking what a girl. Truly thank you.
Click to expand...


she means business    hahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ringel05

tinydancer said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course gauchos were the first. Doesn't every one know this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gouchos are South American........
> In what eventually became the U.S. they were Mexican Vaqueros and Californios
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah the dream...when the gauchos rode with the herd they were so exceptional. Not one lost ever. They would ride on the outside.
> 
> Just unreal horsemen.
> 
> *Don't people know this?*
Click to expand...


Most peoples idea of history is found in early American HS history books and via Hollywood..... if they're even remotely interested....... 
I mean, didn't the Germans bomb Pearl Harbor.........?


----------



## Ringel05

A little past the timeline but:

Susan Anderson, MD






1870-1960



> Susan Anderson, M.D. was born in 1870 and moved to Cripple Creek, Colorado, with her family in 1891 during the gold rush. She graduated from the University of Michigan in 1897. In one of her first cases as a physician, Anderson rejected a surgeon's recommendation to amputate and saved the arm of a boy who had accidentally exploded dynamite in a mine.
> 
> After encountering difficulties building a practice in Denver, Greeley and Eaton, Anderson found her services appreciated in Fraser, where she treated lumberjacks, ranchers, railroad workers and even animals. Townsfolk referred to her as "Doc Susie." Although most of her practice involved house calls, she never owned a horse or car. When her services were needed, and the patient was distant, relatives or friends of the patient would provide her with transportation. She often accompanied patients to Colorado General Hospital in Denver to admit them for treatment. Usually paid in firewood or food, she was poor most of her life.



More

Colorado Women's Hall of Fame - Dr. Susan Anderson


----------



## Connery

Title: A True Girl of the West.
Creator: George Bancroft Cornish
Date: 1906​


----------



## Ringel05

Martha Cannary, AKA Calamity Jane


----------



## skye

COMMODORE PERRY OWENS 


----------



## rightwinger

skye said:


> Girls wore it best



She looks like Janice Joplin


----------



## Connery

Sadie Austin

    Pistol packin Nebraska cowgirl Sadie Austin wore a split skirt topped by a short over-skirt when riding her fathers range in the 1890s. The daughter of rancher Charles Austin, Sadie was a woman of many talents. She was well educated and noted for her refinement, including her accomplishments as a pianist. But, when needed, she was also able to put on a split skirt and help the cowhands. She could sit a horse well and was noted for her shooting ability. She was the best known cowgirl in Cherry County.


----------



## tinydancer

Connery said:


> Sadie Austin
> 
> Pistol packin Nebraska cowgirl Sadie Austin wore a split skirt topped by a short over-skirt when riding her fathers range in the 1890s. The daughter of rancher Charles Austin, Sadie was a woman of many talents. She was well educated and noted for her refinement, including her accomplishments as a pianist. But, when needed, she was also able to put on a split skirt and help the cowhands. She could sit a horse well and was noted for her shooting ability. She was the best known cowgirl in Cherry County.



I have another one of her where she is throwing her arms around that horse.

Gaucho pants One hell of a good girl.


----------



## bayoubill

'bout the dumbest subject for a thread I've ever seen...

and I've put up plenty of dumb ones...


----------



## Sherry

bayoubill said:


> 'bout the dumbest subject for a thread I've ever seen...
> 
> and I've put up plenty of dumb ones...



You could start a thread titled "songs about hats".

Top Ten Top Ten - The Top Ten Songs about Hats


----------



## Politico




----------



## Oddball

Ringel05 said:


> A little past the timeline but:
> 
> Susan Anderson, MD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1870-1960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan Anderson, M.D. was born in 1870 and moved to Cripple Creek, Colorado, with her family in 1891 during the gold rush. She graduated from the University of Michigan in 1897. In one of her first cases as a physician, Anderson rejected a surgeon's recommendation to amputate and saved the arm of a boy who had accidentally exploded dynamite in a mine.
> 
> After encountering difficulties building a practice in Denver, Greeley and Eaton, Anderson found her services appreciated in Fraser, where she treated lumberjacks, ranchers, railroad workers and even animals. Townsfolk referred to her as "Doc Susie." Although most of her practice involved house calls, she never owned a horse or car. When her services were needed, and the patient was distant, relatives or friends of the patient would provide her with transportation. She often accompanied patients to Colorado General Hospital in Denver to admit them for treatment. Usually paid in firewood or food, she was poor most of her life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More
> 
> Colorado Women's Hall of Fame - Dr. Susan Anderson
Click to expand...

No hat.


----------



## Oddball

Lee Van Cleef, rollin' ugly with the Plantation...


----------



## editec

One presumes that if a REAL cowboy is a wearing a hat?

It must logically BE a real cowboy hat.


----------



## Ringel05

bayoubill said:


> 'bout the dumbest subject for a thread I've ever seen...
> 
> and I've put up plenty of dumb ones...



Don't worry, I'll start one on your favorite subject next.  I'll call it, Real Male Enhancement through the Centuries.


----------



## Connery




----------



## syrenn

@Ringel05

lol, i didnt know about this youtube until yesterday! this is the place i was talking about...it shows the thing i was talking about that goes on your head for fitting!!! Who knew it dated past the civil war!  And yes, a new hat is on order. 




and...lol they have a fish tank like a hat.


Tanked: Reveal: D Bar J Hats : Video : Animal Planet


----------

